
Mythryl programming language author is dying - pdq
http://mythryl.org/pipermail/mythryl/2015-October/000932.html
======
abdulhaq
We (I include myself here) can learn so much from this post.

First, let my convey my deep sympathy to Jeffrey for going through this now -
a roller coaster of hope and fear as death approaches. I have some experience
of it myself.

The first thing that strikes me, is why do we (I guess I really mean here, I)
undertake these huge projects? What are our underlying motivations, and do
they make sense? When death overtakes us, will they still have value to us?
Will we look back on them as time well spent? I know I like to dream that my
projects will be a success, that they will be recognised - that one day
perhaps _I_ will be recognised? But recognised for what, and to what end? As a
long time python programmer I used to use some of PJ Eby's work such as python
eggs, now he is a kind of 'thinking' consultant. Reading his early blog posts
on how to think he is constantly questioning his motivations. I sense in them
the snake eating its own tail, because in the absence of a fundamentally
recognised base motivation for all that we do, his quest is doomed. Myself as
a thoughtful muslim, I consciously strive to overcome my inbuilt motivations
and instead focus on 'the good' \- I recognise the problem of knowing where
the desire to do good comes from, but at least I feel I have a general
intellectual framework to build on without disappearing down my own navel. I
value the background force in my life that pushes me to do good (sure, even
though I ignore it far too often), before that last day arrives and it's too
late.

Secondly, whatever grand scheme we work on for our own edification, and for
whatever reasons, the recognition it will receive is only partly dependent on
the quality and utility of the work in question. Other factors such as
marketing and simply being in the right place at the right time come into
play, probably with much greater effect. As an experienced developer that
knowledge, perhaps regretfully, functions as a huge source of 'stop' energy -
I don't have the naivety any more to think that I can easily complete the very
difficult.

Thirdly, reading more of the detail of the work he has done on Mythryl and his
future plans for it, the project seems to be one of fighting the good fight of
what he believes is the right way to code applications. However, the flavour
that is presented to me smacks of a previous generation (my generation) and
doesn't feel as if it is paying attention to the current tide - to mobile apps
for instance. As someone who loves to do it the right way himself and ignore
the naysayers I see the temptation - but I ask myself, if it ends up unused as
a consequence, what is the point?

As for Jeffrey himself, I sense disappointment - of course, it's right and
natural. I'm at a crossroads myself in life, I hope to learn a lesson from
what Jeffrey is telling us.

